

Stirling engine powered by the heat of a hand. - mapleoin
http://www.stirlingengine.co.uk/ks90-black-ltd-30-p.asp

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Stirling engines are wonderful, especially the Low Temperature Differential
(LTD) ones such as these.

You can make your own from a can, balloon, cardboard, some wood, string and
wire, that can be powered by a candle or ice cubes.

Wonderful toys.

~~~
sudont
The mechanically inclined can use said materials to make extremely good
engines, as well:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9cK_TMLvjI>

------
sabj
I know what I want for christmas now! I have seen and made Stirling engines
before, but none that are so beautiful and efficiently low-temperature
differential.

Does anyone know of some other good kit vendors? Something cheaper than ~$134
would be ideal.

------
mapleoin
There's a lot more on Stirling Engines on wikipedia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine>

